# Rust proofing the underbody of a BMW E38 728i 1998



## todds

Does anybody know a good place in munster ideally or other counties that are good at rust proofing the underbody for my BMW E38 728i 1998 and approximate costs.
thanks in advance
todds


----------



## [email protected]

There are a few places that offer this service for land rovers as they suffer rust, Google that they might be able to help

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Hi todds. It's a wee bit far from you, but Townsend Street car wash and Valet in Banbridge Co. Down underseals cars for £50. They use finnegans (now waxoyl) and by all accounts do a very good job. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

I can't remember the name of it, but can you guys tell me what the name of that black painty type stuff is they use in workshops, normally a can fitted into an airline that you blast on?


----------



## nick_mcuk

One thing to note on this is that the car needs to be bone dry and simply spraying under-seal or Waxoyl onto the underside is a big no-no.

Bottom of car needs to be thoroughly cleaned and then dried off...any rust needs to be treated and then then protection can be applied. 

Simply applying it to dirt and moisture is probably worse than not having it done at all!


----------



## Simonrev

These have been around for years .... started out only for Land Rovers and expanded over time ...

http://www.before-n-after.co.uk


----------



## Cookies

ollienoclue said:


> I can't remember the name of it, but can you guys tell me what the name of that black painty type stuff is they use in workshops, normally a can fitted into an airline that you blast on?


I think that's tetra schutz.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev

ollienoclue said:


> I can't remember the name of it, but can you guys tell me what the name of that black painty type stuff is they use in workshops, normally a can fitted into an airline that you blast on?


The best around now is Upol Raptor ... available in black or can be colour matched


----------

